# Brushy Mountain



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I was a little concerned ordering from them due to some of the negative comments regarding Brushy Mtn. on BeeSource. I realize it's also a slower time of the bee season, but I am very happy with their courtesy and service. I recently ordered a variety of items, got them all in perfect condition and fast. We don't qualify for free shipping due to being on the other side of the Mississippi River. They will get my business again.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Brushy Mtn has been less than perfect in my experience. But the true test of a business is how they handle problems. They've always resolved any issues I've had to my satisfaction. I continue to do business with them.....I placed an order today....and I'm fortunate to be east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Aside from shipping and back ordering I've only had one minor problem with an order and they fixed it pronto.

They are NOT bad folks to do business with.


----------



## Newbee13 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Good Service from Brushy Mountain*

Small time NEWBEE. I have placed three orders from Brushy Mountain, no back orders and received items in 5 business days. All appears to be good quality.


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

I've ordered from Brushy for the last few years and have been pleased with everything. I've also managed to save several hundred dollars by ordering in December to take advantage of the free shipping offer. Their woodenware is absolutely the best.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

jus got some gear today...all looks good.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

*I will confess...*

I have often cursed BM's shipping rates under my breath. I'd probably even go so far to say you will pay a little more for Brushy's products. But truth is, Brushy has some of the best quality stuff out there.

With the economy almost as depressing as a bear attack, I give Brushy a standing ovation working with us beeks on the free Christmas shipping. Steve's showing his class there!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't known them to have any worse rates than some of the others, naming no names.

Price, shipping and quality are what I consider when buying anything. I don't use any one supplier although I tend to find that I get certain things consistently from the same people when I need them. Whoever has the best deal when I'm looking is typically who gets the sell. 

Along the way, customer services get rated. I typically only get taken once by any company. I have no tolerance for bad customer service. I understand mistakes and shortfalls, it's how they deal with it and me is that matters.

So for this thread I will say that I have bought goods from Brushy for years and they are still on my list of preferred suppliers.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder if there are any rated companies on Angies List?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I enjoy shopping from them and have had no problems. They're good folks and I trust them, just like most beekeepers!


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Sandy, Steve, Eric and all the girls who answer the phone are the nicest people you will ever meet. I can't tell you how many times they've helped me with all my questions. I always enjoy picking up my stuff, they have a really cool bee farm too - it's beautiful, inspiring and quite motivating after a visit.

Nothing is perfect, but they do a good job compared with the other choices. I like them because they are in my home state...I get next day shipping for FREE and I like the concept of buying local.


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

*Brushy Mt.*

Since I just live "over the line" in Tn., I can drive there and sometimes they have "unadvertised" specials. Also, a good place for 8 frame equipment.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The best quality stuff I got this year, came from Brushy. I bought from 3 other outfits.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We believe Brushy Mountain has the best staff in the business. They are always friendly and calm, even under pressure. They are definately one of the great ones. A+


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I just had my first bad taste of Brushy Mountain. I called to place an order so I could get the free shipping rate. Was told I had to have a special code. Hmm?? Well, If I had a code, it probably got thrown away, because it was probably some small print on a flyer. I asked her if it mattered that I've been a long time customer, and she frankly said it did not...that I had to have the code. That's BS. Oh well....some good things were never meant to last. sigh.......sigh.........


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Well, If I had a code


SANTA ABJ


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Honeyman. I'll let you know if this turns out right.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*brushy mountain*

brushy mountain is awesome thank you for free shipping offer you guys are great


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Darn their hides!! Now they have done gone and put a coupon in my mailbox for a free hive tool!! Sneaky devils, they knew I was looking for some cone bee escapes! Now I gotta order em............. Grrrrrrrrr :waiting:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Big Brown Truck just left 310# *free* shipping 

Now to see if they gave me a cupon for a hive tool :?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't opened my shipment yet. The code for the tool was in the mailbox. You're going to have to put on your snow shoes and wade out to the mailbox HM.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Free Shipping*

Placed a 110# order this month with the free shipping. Recieved the order in 4 days. Ordered 200 frames, they looked real good at .65 each and free shipping.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Wish some of the West coast suppliers offered free shipping!!


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thank you Brushy for the Free Shipping!*

Made my order. They received my order. They shipped my order. I received my order.

A total of 8 boxes all together.

Free shipping to boot.

Some of their products, especially if ordering small amounts for hobbyist are some of the best quality in the business. I think their SBBs are just about the best.

Opinions may differ.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

scdw43 said:


> Placed a 110# order this month ...





Durandal said:


> A total of 8 boxes all together...


I think your UPS guys deserve a Christmas bonus!!!


----------

